# Ted Williams 7.5 hp troubles



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

I picked up a 74 Ted Williams motor that looks in nice shape. Not getting any spark to the plug, it says solid state. What else could it be besides the coil? I'm not to savy on boat motors. Thanks


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I not familiar with the Ted Williams motors, I don't not know who made them for Sears. I would google and see if you can find an manual online. First, Check all the safety cut of switches etc to know if they are in the operating position. Many motors have the safety switch that connects to the lanyard be sure it is in the proper run position. Be sure you are in neutral before trying to start the motor also. I found out about those when I bought my boat with a motor newer than 50 years old. Good luck


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

If it's not the coil then it's the magneto under the flywheel. Hard to find parts for these. A lot of those magnetos were made by Tecumsah.... yep, the lawnmower engine people. Check with a mower shop..
http://www.marineengine.com/boat-forum/showthread.php?389552-Need-magneto-for-7-5hp-ted-williams


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for the info, haven't gotten around to working on it lately but I'll check on all the above mentioned. Yeah, parts seem a little scarce though. Shame as it seems like it's in great shape and just what I need.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Another quick check (especially if mtr has been setting a long time) is to make sure there is no rust on the side of the flywheel. Especially where the magnetic inserts are at on the side of the flywheel. Also make sure there is no rust on the face of the magneto armature( the metal 'u' shaped part of the magneto that sets close to the flywheel). If there is, use fine emery paper to clean rust off.
Have seen many old Mtrs that have been in storage that had no spark simply because these areas were rusty.
Also, there is a very specific gap that should be between the armature of the magneto and the flywheel that is set with feeler gauges. Look in a maintenance manual and insure that gap is set to specs. Especially if you have to emery the rust off.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Another quick check (especially if mtr has been setting a long time) is to make sure there is no rust on the side of the flywheel. Especially where the magnetic inserts are at on the side of the flywheel. Also make sure there is no rust on the face of the magneto armature( the metal 'u' shaped part of the magneto that sets close to the flywheel). If there is, use fine emery paper to clean rust off.
> Have seen many old Mtrs that have been in storage that had no spark simply because these areas were rusty.
> *Also, there is a very specific gap that should be between the armature of the magneto and the flywheel that is set with feeler gauges. Look in a maintenance manual and insure that gap is set to specs. *Especially if you have to emery the rust off.


Used to repair lawn mowers in my youth. Shop trick was to set the spacing armature gap with a simple piece of notebook paper without any issues. Just tighten it snug so you could pull the sheet of paper without tearing. Are boat motors more sensitive to the gap width such that this method would not work?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> Used to repair lawn mowers in my youth. Shop trick was to set the spacing armature gap with a simple piece of notebook paper without any issues. Just tighten it snug so you could pull the sheet of paper without tearing. Are boat motors more sensitive to the gap width such that this method would not work?


Suppose it may work... used to do the same on small engines as long as the paper was close to the specs that was called for. Have even used a card out of a deck of playing cards. Just depended on the gap that was called for. Used to have a set of plastic 'go, not go' gauges of various thickness's that I bought but those are long gone. 

Being a boat mtr., I would want the gap set as close to specs as possible for optimum spark and spark timing. Especially under a heavy load. Also, would want it as close to specs as possible to give the mtr every opportunity it had to fire when I was a mile or two from the dock.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Double post...


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok, this thing has whooped me. Flywheel cleaned up, magnetos clean, quick question though, it is a Tecumseh, under the magneto there is a small spring steel tab that rubs on the frame, has a small groove worn in. It swings with the firing mech. when the throttle is worked. Is this some sorta ground? I took a crappy pic with a crappy cellphone so that won't help much. Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Rustynails said:


> Ok, this thing has whooped me. Flywheel cleaned up, magnetos clean, quick question though, it is a Tecumseh, under the magneto there is a small spring steel tab that rubs on the frame, has a small groove worn in. It swings with the firing mech. when the throttle is worked. Is this some sorta ground? I took a crappy pic with a crappy cellphone so that won't help much. Thanks


Seems there should be metal spring steel tab most likely on the bottom side of the magneto that when it is grounded, will shut mtr down by killing the spark coming out of the magneto. If that is the 'tab' you are talking about and it is touching ground, you will have no spark. Don't no what the original factory mtr shutdown system is/was on that mtr but most older Mtrs shut down by grounding the magneto out by some means(switch or spring steel metal tab you flexed over to ground) of grounding that metal tab.
You may want to take a piece of electrical tape and put it around that tab so it's not grounded and check for spark.
FWIW, you most likely already know but make sure the mtr is in nuetral and you should have lower unit in a tank of water in case it fires and starts.


----------



## Ken Pfeiler (May 3, 2017)

Your motor was made by eska. They went out of business in 1987.


----------



## Connman (Mar 24, 2016)

My dad had 7.5 Ted williams. That motor was junk! Had everyone work on it. Never ran right hard starting. He bought it brand new 1968


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I have nothing of value to contribute to your thread but it did bring back some memories. My dad had a 3.5 hp Eska that sounded like a bucket of bolts while it was running. But it did run... My neighbor when I was a kid had a Sears Ted Williams 7.5 hp that taught me about carbs because we were always working on it.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm beginning to understand why they went out of business. I have nothing in it and don't want to put any in it. It is a good knuckle buster though.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Buy a Johnson/evenrude or a merc. And hook your boat tank to it! That should take care of the problem!


----------

